# JVC / JVT experiences?



## Magpie21 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi all
Line move is getting closer now (only a couple of months away) and I'll be making a couple of trips before then to find an area for me and my family to move. We'll need something minimum 3 bed and definitely want a villa as we have small children. When I was over in December I was shown around JVT / JVC as potential areas to live. From looking on Dubizzle prices seem to be very reasonable for Dubai (150k dhs for a large 3 bed villa) are these prices correct and is the low value reflective of te quality of the area?

If anyone has any insight or experience to share I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I lived out in Jumeirah Village Circle for a year. We liked the quietness out there, but had difficulties with the building (falling apart, even though we were the first people living in the building), the non-stop construction (duh, it is Dubai), and the constant changing of the roads (seriously). 

The prices were decent at the time (we paid 75K for a 3br townhouse w/maids in JVC), but they have drastically gone up.

-md000/Mike


----------

